
Things Many People Find Too Obvious to Have Told You Already - dgellow
https://threadreaderapp.com/thread/936615043126370306.html
======
altShiftDev
I guess I should have known better but I was expecting a list of worldly
advice, not _bay area_ advice. Still some good stuff though.

